# [SOLVED] Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.



## mahela007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi everyone.. This is my first post on these forums. 
My old computer recently decided that it didn't want to boot. ;-)
When I turn the computer on, all I get is repeated short beeps coming from the internal speaker. I removed the mother board and checked the manufacturer of the BIOS. (because I couldn't remember the BIOS manufacturer) . There was a label on the chip that said 'Phoenix BIOS'. 
Here's the first issue:
Now, I've tried to check the beep codes for phoenix bioses but I'm a little confused about AWARD Vs. Phoenix. Are they the same company? One website said that AWARD is not Phoenix.. 

Secondly, most of the beep code lists don't say anything about continuous repeating beeps.. 

So my question is, what does repeating beeps in a Phoenix BIOS mean? Or at least, should I check the beep codes for phoenix or award?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

if you have a phoenix bios that's what you check

phoenix took over award a couple of years ago but the bios codes are still individual

check the code here

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## mahela007 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

My brand isn't well known so I'll give the other specs. (Brand is panora by the way.)
Mother board - Gigabyte Ga-8IG1000mk
PC - Pentium 4
RAM - 512 DIMM DDR2 (I think it's DDR2)
Graphics - ATI Radeon 7500
and what PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

PSU = Power Supply Unit. This is a handy little app for PC info: http://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## mahela007 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

I'll check that and post back. But what o you think could be wrong? I can't boot the PC to run your sfotware.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

Try reseating the ram, if you still get the same beep try the ram in another slot


----------



## mahela007 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

I tried re plugging the RAM. I even tried a different RAM card.. and the beeping continues. Could it be something wrong with the power supply? I got my MO-BO tested and there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

issues like this can be related to the psu being on its way out or faulty.


----------



## mahela007 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Unable to Boot PC.. Repeated short beeps from internal speaker.*

Thanks for your help.. I just disassembled and then reassembled the PC.. problem solved itself.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

